# Show me a pic of your tyre product



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Im looking for a new tyre product ive finally got to the bottom of my Megs endurance horrible minging messy stuff. 

Im looking for 

Something that doesnt fling lots 
Doesnt have to much shine 
Lasts a while 

If you could post up a pic of what you use and what you think of it. Would really help me decide im kinda edging towards Zaino so if someone has a pic of that would be great.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Espuma RD50









Before tips gets in on the thread :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Juice SN Tyre Dressing...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268318

I'm currently using Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Dodo Juice SN Tyre Dressing...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268318
> 
> I'm currently using Espuma RD50 :thumb:


Everyday is a school day didnt even realise DJ did a tyre dressing thats just the sort of thing im after :thumb:

Why the change to RD50 ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chemical guys VRP dressall (seriously under-rated imo..)


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Always liked the convenience Armorall tyre foam.
Bought a box cheap at a car show.
Leaves a nice satin sheen and lasts for ages.

Hate overly glossy tyres myself. Reminds me of those dodgy car forecourts.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I loved Zaino z16, wipe on and leave! Although durability was never great. Trying out Top Kote at the moment, seems to last a bit longer, but needs more cure time.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

G|Techniq T1..
Zaino Z16
AS Highstyle..

T1 lasts for an age, got a car with 1200 miles, and still doing what it should ..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

theshrew said:


> Everyday is a school day didnt even realise DJ did a tyre dressing thats just the sort of thing im after :thumb:
> 
> Why the change to RD50 ?


It's only been on the market for a couple of months really.

RD50 is a water proof dressing so perfect for the weather ahead :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Roughly, how long does T1 & RD50 last


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Roughly, how long does T1 & RD50 last


With RD50 your looking at 4 weeks+ easily :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My weapon of choice for tyres at the mo is -

Carplan Flash Dash 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278354


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Rd50!


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

What's Rd50 durability like compared to T1 ?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Not a clue, haven't had it on long enough to find out. Ill report back weekly with the finish


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

But they are both tyre dressings


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

The RD50 sounds like its the stuff for me. 

Then i just looked at the price and size jeeez 5L would last me 20 years lol. Do they do any smaller bottles ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

theshrew said:


> The RD50 sounds like its the stuff for me.
> 
> Then i just looked at the price and size jeeez 5L would last me 20 years lol. Do they do any smaller bottles ?


Afraid not as they mainly sell to businesses/valeters.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info - Looks like i will have to talk my Dad into going halfs then :wave:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Get yourself in dans group buys for it


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Nice one will look into that


----------



## ROBGOSTY (Jul 31, 2012)

Wynns Hi-Foam Tyre Clean 'n' Sheen 600ml

http://www.autosessive.com/9/section.aspx/10364/hi_foam_tyre_clean_n_sheen_600ml

About a fiver, spray on an walk away, nice sheen & not too glossy


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, has any one tried espuma savvy standard tyre dressing? i would like to know how the finish compares to rd50, i know that its non silicone so will not last as long and not water proof etc but im not too worried about that just want an easy to use nice looking dressing:thumb:

cheers


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

sorry... i know this is a pic thread so here is one of mine



















yep megs endurance, too bling for me and takes too long to get an even finish.

its almost like it needs thinning down..


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Rd50 is easy to use


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This is two coats of T1, if you like it more as a satin finish just apply one coat, simples. 
Last about eight weeks for me.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not a great pic but this is one coat of T1


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you don't get on with t1 you will end up like this.


----------

